# Happy Birthday Flash Harry!



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Well, he isn't so flash right now as he has hurt his back leg...an injury, I am almost certain was caused by setting off too fast when chasing 2 deer...he came back pretty sharpish with his back leg held off the ground...we will rest and see how we do. Anyway, we have always said his birthday is April Fools day (as we are not exactly sure when his real birthday is but somewhere close to that date!) 

Sooooo, he is a very grown up 5 years old!!! Wow, where does time go? Happy Birthday Handsome boy!

Baby Boy!









The first, ever walk!









The inauguration ceremony


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Happy birthday Handsome Harry!! Your pictures are adorable!!


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Harry your sooo cute! Happy Birthday, Harry!


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

Aw, those pics are great. The scenery really adds to that happy feeling! Happy Birthday!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Harry is gorgeous! Happy Birthday Beautiful boy!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

happy Birthday Handsome boy!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Harry! You are a good looking boy and your sidekick isn't too bad either....


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Happy birthday Harry!You are very handsome.And the inauguration ceremony is as cute as can be!


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Harry. 5 yrs young! Hope your leg soon mends.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Happy B-day Harry! He was an adorable pup and is now a handsome man.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Happy Birthday Harry !! what a STAR you are


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Harry*

Harry

Have a VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Happy Birthday you little April Fool! He does look like a big jokester.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday to you Flash Harry. Sorry to hear you've hurt your leg, hope it's not serious. 

Love the inauguration picture-it's priceless.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday you handsome black and white dog. Every time I see pictures of him I think of Hooch. He really loved Sweet Harry. Harry grew up from such a cute little guy to such a handsome big boy. Love all the pictures of him. Hope his leg injury doesnt slow him down too long.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Happy birthday Harry!!! Absolutely adore your pic of the "Inauguration Ceremony"... gorgeous!! But then, it's hard to take a bad pic of those two lovely pups!!! Hope he's feeling 100% soon!!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Handsome Harry - hope your mum and sister got you some nice pressies.

Fingers crossed that his leg injury is just a sprain and nothing more serious like a cruciate and that you are soon back to having fun


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oops, just saw this now:

Harry, you are one handsome fellow!! I love how shiny you are, even the white parts! You look like a very dapper dog with your tuxedo on! Hope you had a great birthday and that your leg is feeling better now!


----------

